# What is This Wood



## Twig Man (May 9, 2012)

This is some very pretty wood but Im not sure what it is. It is native to Alabama but thats all I know and I dont have any leaf pattern. It does have a very thick bark as you can see with a very red inner bark.

Thanks

John


----------



## Twig Man (May 10, 2012)

Im glad Im not the only one who is stumped LOL


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> Im glad Im not the only one who is stumped LOL



That bark looks so familiar, but not the wood. I looked at the pic for 5 minutes scratching my head last night and just couldn't figure out what the heck it is. How do you know it's native to bammy - you cut it down yourself?


----------



## Twig Man (May 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> SonshineCalls said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad Im not the only one who is stumped LOL
> ...



My friend in Selma Al which is central Al cut it down or it had fallen over and he just milled it. Could it be persimmion?


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > SonshineCalls said:
> ...



Persimmon was the first thing to came to my mind but only because of the bark, but I ruled it out immediately because I've never seen persimmon wood anything close to that. 

It's a puzzler. Can you get me an real closeup and very clear end grain shot? If so we can rule stuff out at least.


----------



## Twig Man (May 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> SonshineCalls said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Will do Kevin. I did spray it down so it is darker than usual


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with Kevin ... can't figure out WHAT it might be.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm with Kevin ... can't figure out WHAT it might be.
> ...



Nice try :cof: but I never seen HL bark that thick, especially on a tree that small. 

:wasntme:


----------



## kweinert (May 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice try Bob, but I never seen HL bark that thick, especially on a tree that small.



Maybe it's a HL in winter mode.

Oh, wait. This is Alabama, it doesn't get cold. And trees don't grow bark like fur.

Hmmm.

Back to lurking mode.

:dunno:


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

I called the guy who milled it and he said it was persimmion.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

Wow. Never seen persimmon like that. Pretty stuff how much you got? 


:hookup:


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2012)

Never would have guessed it, but that's certainly not impossible.


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Wow. Never seen persimmon like that. Pretty stuff how much you got?
> 
> 
> :hookup:



One board. I should have picked up more
John


----------



## davidgiul (May 15, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm with Kevin ... can't figure out WHAT it might be.
> ...



I would say it looks like that pick up truck load of honey locust, just as rbaccus swagged.Yeah


----------

